
Illusion of depth by 3D head tracking on iPhone X - robin_reala
http://www.anxious-bored.com/blog/2018/2/25/theparallaxview-illusion-of-depth-by-3d-head-tracking-on-iphone-x
======
billconan
This is really cool concept! But how to support this universally?

